# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area)  blackberry 9900 all new solution here

## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

*bettery connecter ways * **

----------


## mohamed73

*bt wlan* **

----------


## mohamed73

*camera * **

----------


## mohamed73

*ear speaker ways * **

----------


## mohamed73

*insert sim* **

----------


## mohamed73

*keypad* **

----------


## mohamed73

mic ways

----------


## mohamed73

*only red light bettery x solution* **

----------


## mohamed73

*usb ways* **

----------

